# Amsterdam: People Street Candids



## GeorgeUK (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while, bandwidth issues with Photobucket apparently!

Here are a selection of people candids taken on the streets of Amstrerdam.

Mostly done with the 70-200L f/4 (love this lens!), pp done in Lightroom to convert to black and white.

Gone for quite a high contrast b&w effect, no sure if it'll be to everyone's taste but as always, feedback is more than welcome. :blushing:

#1 - Girls with their camera






#2 Street Musician






#3 Spiderman Street Entertainer






#4 Puppeteer Street Entertainer





#5 Sax Player





#6 Street Musician close up





#7 Model shoot was going on in Dam Sqaure - stole this shot!





#8 Darth Vader tried to spread the Empire to Amsterdam!





Feedback welcome as always.:thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 5, 2009)

These shots are great, how did you end up with so many interesting subjects?


----------



## boogschd (Apr 5, 2009)

i hear vader has a built in bong in that helmet


----------



## R-NAGE Photography (Apr 5, 2009)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2009)

What an entertaining series! Love it. Good work, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback 



schumionbike said:


> These shots are great, how did you end up with so many interesting subjects?


 
This is a selection of the interesting ones, I also have quite a few more dull examples. Tbh, it's a case of waiting around and keeping one's eyes open. As soon as you see the opportunity pull out the camera and get the shot.



Antarctican said:


> What an entertaining series! Love it. Good work, and thanks for sharing.


 
Many thanks. :thumbup::blushing:


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 6, 2009)

We have a very similar spiderman who dances on the streets downtown Montreal.

I'll have to snap a picture of him for comparison. 

Nice shots


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 6, 2009)

schumionbike said:


> These shots are great, how did you end up with so many interesting subjects?


 

Amsterdam is a people watcher's dream. This bunch of photos looks just like when i went there. There are a lot of boring people, but the concentration of interesting people is very very high in amsterdam.


----------



## zandman (Apr 6, 2009)

spidey sure gain a lot of weight, he needs some exercise, lol.

nice images. =]


----------

